# Gnomey's Sig Uploads



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2005)

Sigs


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2005)

Sigs


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

i like the BBMF one........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

I like the one that youve chosen. Nice one! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm with CC. The sunset shot is great.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

i still prefer the BBMF


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2005)

I like them both, besides I plan on going to see them at Leuchars in September, I'll try and get some good shots for you Lanc, if I go.


----------



## Erich (Aug 2, 2005)

stay with the sunset pic as the Me 262 Stab./JG 7 is a copyrighted pic by my friend Jerry Crandall


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2005)

I plan on keeping the current one. Thanks for letting me know that Erich.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2005)

,..


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2005)

One from Leuchars Air Show...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice, is there a wasy you can brighten it a bit so that the Spitfire stands out better?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2005)

I think so, will try and repost.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2005)

Let me know if you need help with it. Photoshop rocks.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2005)

should look good if you brighten in up more!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2005)

OK, brightened it let me know what you think.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2005)

Much better! Although it looks like the photo is a bit elongated to me.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2005)

It is, I haven't yet found the right balance for it yet, but it is still a work in progess.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2005)

Another one from Leuchars...


----------



## Erich (Sep 16, 2005)

Gnomey, is that a 357th fg STang on the right ? sure looks like it in the overall olive-drab and yellow/red checks cowl

E


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes Erich it is painted as "Old Crow" which was flown by 357th Group ace Major Clarence "Bud" Anderson. Attached is a close up photo.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice! What kind of camera are you using, Gnomey?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

That is a beautiful pic!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks Eric. I use a Pentax Optio SV - http://www.pentax.co.uk/product_details.php?divisionid=2&productid=1201&parentid=16


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2005)

I use a Canon S series (don't remember the number). I am still amazed at the clarity and color on the 5 megapixel cameras. I have not seen that Pentax, but the results you get with it is impressive.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks eric, seems to be a good camera, I like it.


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2005)

Gnomey you did know that Bud Anderson has a web-site correct...run by his son ?

E


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.cebudanderson.com/

And u better say thank you.....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2005)

I hadn't seen that one before. Bookmarked appropriately. THANKS!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2005)

Erich said:


> Gnomey you did know that Bud Anderson has a web-site correct...run by his son ?
> 
> E



No I didn't. Why?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2005)

Seen the link now Erich, looks a nice site.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2005)

Updated Sig.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2005)

I like it! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2005)

Was just playing with Photoshop and came up with some new ones. I might use one of them at some point.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 2, 2005)

I like 'em all.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Spitfire Sunset1 is awesome.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

New sig chosen. New avatar (finally) too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Good choice. 8)


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2005)

anyone besides me thought about having their sig somewhat match their avatar ?  no offence meant gents. I am usually seeing one sig with a total opposite avatar image or has nothing to do with the sig. Auch du, who cares anyway, as long as your happy 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 7, 2005)

Helloooooooo.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

I try to keep my signature to do with aircraft, seen as thats wghat the forum is about, and because the avatar is smaller I like to use it for personal interests that may or may not include an aircraft. But if I see something I think will make a good avatar/sig combo, ill use it! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I try to keep my signature to do with aircraft, seen as thats wghat the forum is about, and because the avatar is smaller I like to use it for personal interests that may or may not include an aircraft. But if I see something I think will make a good avatar/sig combo, ill use it! 8)


Same


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 7, 2005)

well my grand slams were enkeeping with my lanc siggies but now i guess it is a bit more outta place.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, You do need a new avatar.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 7, 2005)

a new aviatar and a new siggy all in one- you ask too much.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Exactly...


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2005)

yeah CC get a new avatar, maybe a German to pilot that Bf 110 eh ?

yes gang I do see a few of us stick to topic .........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2005)

Here is one that I use on another forum, I won't use it here as I like my current one too much


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2005)

The other one is good, but I like the one you have here now the best.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2005)

That is why I am not changing


----------



## MacArther (Oct 20, 2005)

Here b my sig, but how do I apply it????


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

Not bad MacArther, I would say it was a bit large though.

Here is one I just made quickly.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Here is another I made.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks good Gnomey, Just a suggestion though, with the font colour try not to make it a colour that contrasts so highly with the rest of the pic...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

but then you can see it, I don't really like it when you can hardly see the text.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2005)

i think the red goes quite well on mine..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Perhaps, i just think personally the test should blend in wit the other colours...Like in Gnomeys perhaps change it to a pale blue or grey...My opinion though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

well it's nice to be able to read it.......


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> well it's nice to be able to read it.......


Exactly, which is why it should stand out a bit.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> well it's nice to be able to read it.......



Obviously you still dont have a clue what im getting at 

Imagine if I used a green font on my siggy, it would suck cos there no green anywhere else.

On this pic, I wouldnt use red because there in little or no red, A darker blue would suit....








See where Im coming from?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes.... But I can't exactly use a dark colour on my current sig because you won't see it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

i know what you're saying CC it's just that in gnomey's case there's few colours he could use that would make it stand out..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Your current siggy id fine Gnomey, White is universal...

Sorry guys, I'm a bit of a perfectionist at times


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Aren't we all... (I know I am)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

CC said:


> I'm a bit of a perfectionist at times



it never shows


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

I did say at times  For instance, I just bought Brian Lara cricket and I dont like it when two batsmen end up on the same score...Im odd like that


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

New Avatar...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

am i correct in thinking that's an awful lot of computer screens of some sort?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

No...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

Some more, I might pick one of these soon.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

oh, sorry i couldn't make the other one out, and the bottom one......


----------



## JCS (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice ones Gnomey. 

Just a suggestion though; you should put the text down in the corner or just leave it out all together, especially with paintings like that.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

New versions.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2005)

Both of those are good.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

The Spit one for sure...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

Testing... This spit one or the other one Les?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 15, 2005)

Thats it my man...


----------



## trackend (Nov 15, 2005)

I like that sig also GN.
I like the balance of the Spit against the Sig ( that is with the sig in the bottom left not on the Spit wing) and having a bigger piece of clear sky in front of its nose gives a better sense of speed.
Good one Gnomey


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks guys. I must say I didn't like it on the wing either, but I was just seeing how things looked.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice 8) I preferred the -190 one but nice anyway 8)


----------



## Brunner (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok, time for change


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2005)

Like it! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Like it! 8)


So do I, nice one Brunner.


----------



## Brunner (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks chaps. It was a high time, I was extremely bored wit hthe previous one


----------



## Brunner (Dec 27, 2005)

BTW, do you have some shots of Fw190 D in flight?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Found these two on my system...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

that second one's a fantastic shot.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 27, 2005)

I use both of those in my siggys.... Great pics...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep I think I probably stole them from you in the first place..hehe...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2005)

Great pics CC.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 27, 2005)

> Yep I think I probably stole them from you in the first place..hehe...


You probably did, and u can see where I stole them from.... hehe...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2006)

New Avatar Test


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 10, 2006)

nice


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2006)

Possible new sig...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 29, 2006)

nice one Gnomey


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 30, 2006)

YEah like it 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2006)

Well I decided to use it, with the addition of the famous quote by Churchill on the Battle of Britain.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2006)

2 more I use on other forums I visit.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 14, 2006)

They are both very cool! I like the first one best.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2006)

They are excelent,Gnomey.I like both ,but my favourite is the first one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2006)

second one...........


----------



## Soren (Jul 17, 2006)

They are both excellent Gnomey, good work.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2006)

New sig, was the first one of the last ones posted...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 28, 2006)

excellent


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes,It is.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

you fool gnomey


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2006)

I would put them in rotation but the sig rotator doesn't seem to be working...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2006)

Need a little more smoothing but here is something I did when I got bored this week...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2006)

An excellent idea.I like this.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2006)

me too, although i've been annoyed recently because i can't find anywhere to buy my poppy this year!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2006)

What for do you need buy poppy?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 4, 2006)

over here they run a "poppy appeal" every november, you buy a small plastic poppy and pin it to your clothes in rememberance of every soldier that's given their life in defence of the nation, it's a poppy because of the poppies that grew on some WWI battlefeilds after the war.............


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2006)

I see.Thank you.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2006)

I still have my poppies from the last 2 years...Feel guilty if I wear one of them though


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2006)

Playing around in photoshop...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice Gnomey.But the text is illegible.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2006)

I can read it fine, but it isn't hard to make it bigger.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2006)

I meant the text only.In my opinion its font schould be the same size like in your siggy.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok, I am pretty sure they are the same size but it could be more legible.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2006)

I see.I think that problem is caused by the colours of both the background and the text.If you would add a border around the letters it would be more readable.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2006)

i'm not so keen on siggies in tribute to a plane like that, what you need is a pun or joke aimed at the ruskies (sorry, the generic cold war enemy...) related to the comment on the left.........


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2007)

Some recent ones...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2007)

Excellent collages Gnomey.I like this.Especially the last one.
But if I could suggest something,you should remove the background under the Winston's face before you made this transparent partially.Or simply put his pic once again without transparency and delete the cap,neck and shoulders.The red-yellow stripes on the fuselage of Ta152H wouldn't be visible.Certainly,it is my opinion only.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, perhaps but I wanted the whole of the Ta to be visible as well as Churchill.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2007)

I see.So you should move the Spit and Churchill a bit left .


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2007)

But the Spitfire would be covered, it doesn't look to bad as it is anyway...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2007)

I haven't said that.It looks really very nice.I have wanted to be helpful only.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2007)

Concorde one, I have found a better pic so will probably redo it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2008)

Second Concorde Sig...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice one,something different.I like it..


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 3, 2008)

Can one of the admins attach my sig for me or tell me how?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2008)

Certainly yes,but you can do it yourself.

BTW cool siggy.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Wurger. Can you please tell me or show me the link of how to do it. I have searched, but no luck.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


----------



## kitin (Jan 10, 2008)

i like the one with the sunset...it really looks nice...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 20, 2008)

test


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking good to me .But these red letters are a bit unreadable,especially these ones below.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice, but this was my thread...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2008)

I have the same in my thread.What can we do?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 22, 2008)

Wurger said:


> I have the same in my thread.What can we do?



start another thread?......


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2008)

It would be niece if everybody could start their own thread on that.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 1, 2008)

test


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice Pbfoot,I lkie it.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks sweet Pbfoot


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 6, 2008)

I made a new sig, but can someone help me resize it? That part I can't figure out.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh boy, oh boy.... it is one of the most expressive siggies I have ever seen.  Cool. 

Here a couple of resized pics.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 6, 2008)

Ha, thanks Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2008)

Freakin awesome Thor!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you boys! Trying to get better with photoshop. I'm fortunate that at my office we have some very good graphic artists for our marketing department and they are very helpful to me when I have questions.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 7, 2008)

woah man love your new siggy still its no mustang


----------



## claidemore (Mar 7, 2008)

sig attempt


----------



## claidemore (Mar 7, 2008)

hmmm, now maybe?

ahhh, thas better.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice siggy, Claidemore....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep,looking interesting.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice pic. I hadn't seen that one before.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2008)

Real nice, Claidemore! And Thor, yours is real colorful - I like that!



> woah man love your new siggy still its no mustang



I know what you mean Scooter!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 7, 2008)

I know it's not a Mustang. I thought I'd use a good plane!!!!!

brrrraaaahahahahaha


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 8, 2008)

ohhh ha ha ha very funny man
you hurt me feelings


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm sorry! 


Not really!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice siggys lads!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2009)

It is about time for a new sig, so I have been playing around with this concept, although I am not yet happy with it. I feel it needs something extra.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2009)

IT looks nice for me.I like it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2009)

This one still needs some work (better removal of the background, slightly better resolution and different font colour). But other than that I am fairly happy with it.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2009)

This is a good idea.I like its layout.Very nice Gnomey.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice going Gnomey!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2009)

Great siggy, Gnomey, especially the one in #165.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys. At the moment I prefer the first one as well although I feel it is missing something. As for the second one I am going to improve it when I find the time.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2009)

Some more variations. Still working on finding something I think is just 'right'...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice projects here. .I like the last on the most. 
However I think you could take a kind of a background into your consideration.Also the small jet plane is not needed there.Instead of that I would suggest using a bigger font for your nick writting . What is more my Windows displays a grey background when the PNG type of a pic is used.I know the Windows XP does it without any problem but Win98SE doesn't.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah but it doesn't work in .gif format as it screws with the text and the blending. The Eurofighter isn't really needed but I was just trying it out.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2009)

I understand.:0 I think the grey background is a IE fault.Anyway I like the last one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah it is, try it in another browser - Firefox, Google Chrome or Safari and it should be fine.

Probably will still touch them up a little bit before using them though.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2009)

THX for the suggestion.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Gnomey,
Agreed on the Gifs. They screw up with the shadows.

I agree with wojtec the last one is best, the others are too crowded, I think. 

I really like your idea and where it is going.
Maybe one suggestion, Could you give the Concorde some shadow? It seems wierd that the UK has a shadow and the Concorde not, while the concorde is in front. The shadow setting should be like the a/c is a litle further from the background then the map and the text.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah it could, think I did have one like that, now I just have to do it again, not sure it looked that good though but I'll play with it.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2009)

It'll look like this:


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2009)

Marcel.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice one Marcel. Here is two more versions, still not decided though.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2009)

The last one is still the best. Though the shadow of the Concorde is too far from her.Get the distance ratio like Marcel did.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd agree Wojtek, I have moved it closer on this next version, just playing around find out what looks best.

Also attached is an old work in progress that I won't use...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2009)

Also looking nice.But what an effect did you use on the Ta152?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2009)

Just Bevel and Emboss with a drop shadow, not particularly happy with it but wasn't going to use it.

Here is a similar vein to the current ones but with my current signature picture as the basis (fairly roughly done).


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2009)

I think the Emboss effect is too highlighted.Get different ratio and also try to use different direction of light.
The last one is not good I'm afraid.These Concordes are of poor quality.I would use an eraser with smooth effect on edges, than the magic wanad or the background eraser.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah I know, I only did it quickly to see how they would compare to the single Concorde - which I think is better for this type of sig.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2009)

Aha... I understand now.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 11, 2009)

If you blur the shadows a little more, the effect becomes much more subtle. Als make the canvas a little bigger, so the shadows are not cut off at the edges. it only needs a few pixels


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you guys noticed how it always about half or more guests are here on Sig Upload section...? (66 last I checked)


----------



## Marcel (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, I also see them often on my "Practise paintshop" thread.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah they must be garnering ideas or something similar...

Another version, nearing final.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2009)

I smell spies...lmao!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 12, 2009)

Gnomey, I just changed my sig into a jpg. Somehow I could make a background exactly similar to the one on this forum, thus avoiding the transparency. I t seems to work...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah I know I could, if I get around to it. For now I will use the transparency, it is still a small file at 84.5kb (pretty much the same as my current sig).


----------



## Corsair82pilot (Jan 12, 2009)

Next time you can be treated like a spammer !!! I have deleted your e-mail address because it is not needed here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2009)

??


----------



## Marcel (Jan 13, 2009)

Someone want some spam, I gues..


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting. Now get out of my thread


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2009)

Right did some work on this one just playing with a concept I had. I prefer the original (shown first) though but I feel it needs something else though, just not sure what. Not got much time at the moment so I won't really be doing anything with it in the next month or so.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2009)

Both are very nice.Though the second one is much more colourful.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2009)

Felt some artistic urge today and did some work on my next sig. Here are the 3 version I came up with.


----------



## imalko (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, great work. Very creative I must say.
Somehow the third version is the one I like the most. Simple and less crowded then first two but still impressive.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2009)

All look very nice.But I agree with Igor the third one looks the best.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 1, 2009)

I like the third one too.
It seems less cluttered.


Wheelsup


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 1, 2009)

I like the second one.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 1, 2009)

Jumping on the band wagon for the 3d one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yup! What others say......the third one!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2009)

See I want the UK map in with the flag so I'm not that fond of the third one. Not a fan of the second one but it was just a concept, I could remove the maps and replace the flags as an overlay to the silhouettes of the cities. However I would rather go with the first and therefore here is a revised one of it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2009)

VERY NICE, Gnomey!!!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jun 10, 2009)

looking good mate!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2009)

Good choice, Hugh


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2009)

Right modified for Christmas, don't really like it so won't likely use it, the avatar I like more but still not sure if I will use it. Obviously resized.

Don't see the point in entering it for the siggy competition...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2009)

Why not enter it?

A holiday sig is a holiday sig!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree, you should enter it.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't like it enough. If I liked it I would enter it but as I don't I'm not happy with it as an entry.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2010)

Couple of Commemorative Battle of Britain ones.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2010)

Looking great.


----------

